# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  Torta d'erbi-Savory Vegetable Pie

## Angela

This is one of the staple foods of the Lunigiana and up into Emilia. It's pretty easy if you're not afraid of pastry crusts.

This video is self-explanatory. Just convert to cups etc. The crust has to stay in the refrigerator for at least an hour to proof. (If you're feeling lazy you can use bought puff pastry or pastry brisee if they sell it near you.)

I never use potatoes; I think it makes it too "heavy". I also never bother to get out and dirty the pasta roller ; I just use my rolling pin and roll it out to the size necessary for my large torta pan. You could do it her way, but I don't like the overlapping thing she does; it's going to be tough in those parts.




In the old days, what went in here were often wild herbs which were foraged. Tasted better, imo.

----------

